# Looking for an entry spotlight/HID for around $150



## Showmethelight (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello, I'm very new to flashlights and was hoping some of the more knowledgeable members could help inform me of what is available. I currently have a spotlight from northerntool that is labeled as 10 million candle power; it's served me well for a couple of years now, though I know others have reported problems with theirs, to any degree, I enjoy it's power and it being rechargeable was a must; but it's bulky and the run time on "high" is pretty crummy. 
I've read what I could find about the AmondoTech TITANIUM N30 from battery junction and it sounds very good, but unavailable?
I've read a lot of the recent chatter on the POB light, but I can't seem to find a retailer (not a SAM's member) and also trouble judging whether it's better than the "10mill" one I have from northern?
Is what northern labels as the 25million candlepower HID a large step up in brightness and throw vs the 10million?

Is there anything else out there that fits this category and price range? Any help would be appreciatted


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 16, 2009)

I highly recommend you get the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator $160 from BatteryJunction.com. The SunForce 25 million candlepower HID spotlight would most likely be a large step up in brightness and throw over you 10mcp, but the Mega Illuminator should easily out throw and by brighter than the SunForce 25 million candlepower. 

The Mega Illuminator is large and heavy, but IMHO its unbelievable throw more than makes up for its bulk. I own a 10 million candlepower spotlight, and the Mega Illuminator is nearly twice as bright and has an incredible amount more throw. I own the AmondoTech N30, and the Mega Illuminator is brighter and out throws it by a large amount. I also have the Sam's POB and the Mega Illuminator easily out throws it.

My Mega Illuminator:








Shining at the top of a church:


----------



## BVH (Feb 16, 2009)

It is indeed, a throw monster but if you want a light you will regularly use for many tasks, I don't think this is the light you will want. It's really very, very large and heavy. IIRC, 12 or 13 lbs. The N30 really is the perfect light. I don't know if member "Mattk" (Battery Junction) is bringing in more of the N30's with his order of L35's or not. You might try a PM to him. For your budget, the POB is your next choice but it, too, is fairly large and heavy as compared to the N30.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 17, 2009)

I certainly agree with BVH about how perfect the N30 is. If you are not just looking for the light with the most throw, then the N30 is a much more practical choice as it is only a fraction of the size and weight of the Mega Illuminator, and would be much smaller than your 10mcp. The N30 is much brighter than my 10mcp spotlight and out throws it by a noticeably amount, which is pretty amazing! Both the N30 and Mega Illuminator should run for a little over 1 hour at full brightness, which is much better than any incandescent spotlight.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2009)

If the N30 is just going to be impossible to get, a possible option might the the POB converted to Li-po. I'm not sure if that's a project that you'd be interested in taking on but it would lighten the POB by a several pounds. The overall cost would still be half the price of the L35 too. 

Just a thought


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

STOP teasing this poor fellow with a light that isn't available anymore 



Showmethelight said:


> Is what northern labels as the 25million candlepower HID a large step up in brightness and throw vs the 10million?



Hard to say because they don't mention much on the specifications I did note however that their 'BIG GUN' 40 MCP HID light utilizes a 35w burner, this in itself causes me to ponder what rating is the bulb used in the 25MCP unit? :thinking:

Besides the Sunforce units, POB & the Mega Illuminator there's also the MotoMaster 35w HID sold @ Canadian Tire for $80.00CAD unfortunately it's not something they advertise they'll ship so you may need to nip over the border eh? 






Considering it weighs in at 3.8Kg (8.4lbs) I wouldn't consider it too heavy to be unwieldy, in fact my Scout HID hybrid is about the same mass and I have no issue using that for extended perimeter foot patrols :thumbsup:


----------



## Showmethelight (Feb 17, 2009)

I wasn't aware the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator was even out there; with the extra output and run time over what I currently have, I could deal with the bulk and unless the smaller N30 pops up for sale soon, I think it's the right fit for me as it's not going to be a major multitasking light, it'll be used as a niche light for scanning the property mainly.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> MotoMaster 35w HID sold @ Canadian Tire for $80.00CAD unfortunately it's not something they advertise they'll ship so you may need to nip over the border eh?


 

If anyone in the forum puts together a group buy for this beautiful HID, count me in:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 17, 2009)

First off, ignore the "XX million Candlepower" rating, those are luck to even get 1% of that. I remember reading that the best peak at around 300,000 cp.

The one main thing with HIDs is that they require a starting time and once turned off, need some time to cool down before turning them back on. There are a few without those "problems" but cost a good sum of money.

If those aren't too big of a deal, go with the Mega Illuminator the smaller N30 if you can find one. Coupon at Batteryjunction is "cpf2006".

:welcome:


----------



## Showmethelight (Feb 17, 2009)

I probably bought into the gimmick of "XX candlepower" when I first purchased my spotlight and the other, bigger models were not available yet (to my knowledge and where I rarely looked), but once the onslaught of bigger and more expensive started to pour on over the last 5 years I questioned what I would be getting for the extra coin, and now, not being able to decipher what is actually better- came here.

In ways it's funny as they've created the market of lies and they really can't break away from it; if someone is offering a spotlight for $20 and claiming it to be 2million candle power, it's difficult for someone else to place a more expensive unit on the shelf next to it for more money but rate it accurately at a lower candlepower, so the 'one upping' game goes on.

You mentioned that a HID needs some time to cool down before restarting, I presume there a risk of damage if this isn't adhered to?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2009)

Showmethelight said:


> it'll be used as a niche light for scanning the property mainly.




No question about it then, the Ti Mega will be a perfect fit.


----------



## Parker VH (Feb 17, 2009)

How does the N30 compare to the POB as far as throw? I have the POB with the 4300K upgrade and I'm debating on an N30.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 17, 2009)

Parker VH said:


> How does the N30 compare to the POB as far as throw? I have the POB with the 4300K upgrade and I'm debating on an N30.


 
The POB out throws the N30 quite easily.




Showmethelight said:


> You mentioned that a HID needs some time to cool down before restarting, I presume there a risk of damage if this isn't adhered to?


 
You should wait at least 1 minute before turning an HID light back on (or longer if possible), and also leave it on for at least 1 minute before turning it off as turning it off while it is still warming up will shorten the bulb life.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> If anyone in the forum puts together a group buy for this beautiful HID, count me in:twothumbs:twothumbs




Funny you should say that, I reckon it's an attractive looking light as well and interestingly enough they are available through an alternative retailer here, sadly they cost significantly more $160.00 AUD 


Bluebeam22 - you haven't by chance placed that Mega Illuminator on the scales yet to weigh it's mass? :thinking:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Bluebeam22 - you haven't by chance placed that Mega Illuminator on the scales yet to weigh it's mass? :thinking:


 
Good idea [email protected] I just weighed it, and my scale indicated about 13 pounds.




Patriot36 said:


> No question about it then, the Ti Mega will be a perfect fit.


 
Patriot36 is right. The Mega Illuminator is a proven thrower, and to my knowledge the most powerful and longest throwing 35 watt HID spotlight currently available.


----------



## litegod (Mar 7, 2009)

i just bought the canadian tire hid light a few days ago(thanks to you guys showing it on here) and i am very impressed for the price. it is not too heavy you cannot carry it around. it does take several seconds for the beam to "warm up". when it does though it is very nice. 

i tested it in the warehouse at my work. the back of the bay is at least 80-90 feet away and it lit it up very well, at that distance there was a bright spot of about a 10 foot diameter.would be very good for patrol of a property or a large warehouse. too bright for a house though.

one thing i liked is it had an auxillary 12volt outlet in the back of the unit and it also had led lights on the far side of the light that are nice for smaller task lighting when you do not need to fry whatever you are working on. 

i was playing around with the light for about ten minutes and the battery bar went from fully charged to 2/3 bars in that time. i will have to run it longer to see what the actual run time is. i figured i would give it several charges to make sure the battery charge is level.


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 7, 2009)

litegod said:


> i just bought the canadian tire hid light a few days ago(thanks to you guys showing it on here) and i am very impressed for the price. it is not too heavy you cannot carry it around. it does take several seconds for the beam to "warm up". when it does though it is very nice.


 

If you can post some beam shots and perhaps a few for size comparison we'd appreciate it.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 14, 2009)

I have also just purchased the Canadian Tire "25MCP" HID. Excellent value for money IMO. Start up time is not too bad actually, I reckon around 15 sec to max brightness. The tint is a little blue for my liking though; it says 6000K on the bulb but it looks more like 7000K to me. I'd be interested to know if there is a 4300K bulb available. I expect this would also give more output.

I think it's very well designed as far as "low cost" spotlights go. It's surprisingly compact considering the massive 12V 7Ah SLA battery that it houses. I believe that this is the same battery used in the much larger Thor Cyclops. The instruction leaflet is a little sparse to say the least and doesn't really give any good advice on HID usage. It says the runtime is 60mins but I think with that battery capacity it should be more like 2 hrs. I don't want to test the runtime as I don't know if the light will shut down at a safe battery voltage.

litegod, don't worry about the battery meter, mine does the same.


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 14, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I have also just purchased the Canadian Tire "25MCP" HID. Excellent value for money IMO. Start up time is not too bad actually, I reckon around 15 sec to max brightness. The tint is a little blue for my liking though; it says 6000K on the bulb but it looks more like 7000K to me. I'd be interested to know if there is a 4300K bulb available. I expect this would also give more output.


 

Yeah, that startup time seems great to me. From the photo of the reflector area, it sure appears to me to have a modular type bulb in there, maybe even H7 or similar. The only way to know is to open it up, take some photos so we can help you determine your options. You could even get lucky and the bulb and ballast may even have part numbers on them. Great looking HID :thumbsup:


----------



## rala (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Showme, I recently noticed a new HID at Walmart for $70. I haven't got one yet, but others have got it and are currently testing it. Click to see.


----------



## NorCal2500HD (Mar 15, 2009)

rala said:


> Hey Showme, I recently noticed a new HID at Walmart for $70. I haven't got one yet, but others have got it and are currently testing it. Click to see.



Just purchased this light, my first HID.....WOW!!!!!


----------



## LightSward (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm new to the internet purchasing arena and wanted to upgrade my "Cyclops" supposed 15 million c.p. output to something more. I was in a hurry and ended up just buying a 35watt HID fog light from an auto parts store and swapping out the Cyclops original 100 watt halogen bulb. Now I get over two hours run time instead of the original 55 minutes. I don't dare run the light longer, as this may not be god for the HID set up as the battery runs dry, no indicators. Has anyone any experience using auto HID lights in the flashlight arena? 

For fun I also, completely from scratch, designed and built a 24" parabolic reflector out of rigid foam insulation, fiberglass, dry wall compound and chrome tape. I was very impressed with the tightly focused beam I get using a 100 watt regular metal halide pulse ignited 1/2" discharge area bulb. I intend to dramatically increase the wattage when budget allows. This light can operate on battery power and auto as well as household current. Currently when I aim the beam into the sky at a 45 degree angle, I can drive, on a good night, almost two miles and see the beam in the night sky. Hopefully soon some photos and beam shots will show the modified "Cyclops" and the homemade 24" reflector searchlight. 
LightSward:welcome:




I am very satisfied with the results of both lights. I got many of the ideas from "CandlePowerForum" Once I finish the 24" assembly and can manuver the light more easily, I will get better beam shots. I'm excited to see what happens when I install a 400 watt HID.

LightSward :welcome: 



 
The totally from scratch, homemade 24" parabolic reflector on temporary stand, next to the modified, HID added, Cyclops




 
24 inch reflector is chrome tape finished and ready for first test. 2bc








 
First test run of 24 inch parabolic reflector. 2bc





 
Searchlights at 45 degree angle from horizon and aimed overhead towards camera. The New brighter *24" homemade reflector, with 100 watt metal halide short pulse arc tube*, is on our (viewers) left and *modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* on our right.



 




 
The two Light beams compete with the street light. The bright beam on our (viewers) right is* 24" Homemade reflector ("LightSward")* and the beam blazing to our left is the *modified HID Cyclops*



 


* Tree is 200 feet away *



 
The Hot Spot from the *modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* is actually smaller. Camera overexposes. I need a better camera



 




 
The Modified *35 watt HID Cyclops* beam competes with street light




 
Beam Shot of *Modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* on the left versus the much brighter New *Homemade 24" LightSward* beam



* Cyclops HID warming up to full brightness *




 
Beam from *35 watt HID modified Cyclops* paints the night sky


----------



## LightSward (Mar 18, 2009)

I completed the 35 watt HID Cyclops modification and original purchase for under $130.00. I could have saved more, but I get in a store and my hands on something, and I buy it.






 
The HID modified Cyclops and 24 inch homemade reflector amongst others. 2bc



 




 
Beam Shot of *Modified 35 watt HID Cyclops* on the left versus the much brighter New *Homemade 24" LightSward* beam on the right. The cost of the 24" reflector and HID ballast and bulb came in at $120 dollars.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 3, 2009)

Large reflectors do throw well since the reflective efficiency is only so good without spending serious bucks.

Unless your into the bigger is better, I'm not sure why no one has mentioned the Oracle 35X-14... they have a 24W and 35W version.
The 35W is a tad more than 160.00 "219.00 with cpf discount".
The 24W is 169.00 with cpf discount.

It comes is silver or black and it has some good specs... especially for the money.... one of which is a dual output ability.... low power will be about 70% power verses full, and the back of the light shows green led for low and blue for high. Only the 35W has two stage output however.


> The Oracle 35w incorporates a multi-mode battery system giving it the ability to operate on high power (100%) and low power (70%). On high power, the tail cap On/Off switch will illuminate in a *"blue"* color. On low power mode it illuminates in *"Green"* Only the perimeter of the switch will illuminate.



It also has an adjustable spot to flood beam with the twist of the head..

One of the best advantages for a light of this price is that its lithium Ion rechargeable... although you do have to drop the battery out of the unit to charge, it is nevertheless fully rechargeable with all the benefits of lithium... no shelf life, no memory, virtually full power till dead, lightweight, more efficient etc.

The Case it comes with looks quite impressive too!
Its rated at 3000 lumens... quite possibly because the reflector is smaller.. but this light should fit in a nook or cranny that others will not.
Has a DC charger as well as AC and a built in Micro flashlight.
Runs at 4200 Kelvin with an 80 - 90 min continuous runtime at the 35W setting.
One year warranty "unconditional"... all in a 14 inch skinny body.

Here is a bit more discussion on it.


----------



## LightSward (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope to get one of those lights you mentioned, such as the Oracle, when I get a cash flow again. (Our whole Architect office was laid off, back in Autumn).

The main reason I decided to make the 24" reflector was...budget. The material costs totaled about $35.00...(and many hours..of which I have right now). It's fun to be able to even get a fairly nice beam spot with a soup can size, 40 watt compact florescent light bulb (CFL). Eventually I plan to install a 400 watt, or more, HID in it. The newer "pulse ignited' HIDs have an arc discharge tube often 13 mm or less, works well in the large reflector. These Home Depot type lights are relatively inexpensive, and are usually easy to 'customize' without radical changes.

I like to aim the light off my balcony, over town, and drive, walk or ride my bike out into town and see the beam slicing overhead. It looks nice streaming into the sky like a columned "Northern Light".


----------



## windstrings (Apr 4, 2009)

sounds like a nice project..... Lithium with its ability to deliever tremendous discharge rates really opens up the possibilities of what can be done.

It would be quite cool to have a monster light in a small package, even if it ran only 15 minutes... just keep in mind HID is stinkin hot already... put lots of power in a small package and you may have to run a fan with it!


----------



## LightSward (Apr 5, 2009)

Definitely a fun project.

I have a battery now that runs the 100 watt HID 55 minutes or so. I have a small fan that circulates air pass the bulb and reflector through a small heat exchanger (also homemade), this greatly reduces the dust. 

Is Lithium expensive to work with...expensive support circuits?? I'm using parts off an old Cyclops...sealed lead acid...


----------



## windstrings (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice, let us know when it hits the market! 

Can you run it the full 55 mins continuous without a meltdown?


----------



## LightSward (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd like to put this into production, order quantity would of course determine costs. I'm experimenting with 2 other manufacturing methods; to provide a stronger, more reliable and economical reflector. I am working on two competing finish designs, that should result in a good giant flashlight product.

Runs great for the 55 minutes...the small fan makes all the difference...just moving a little bit of air diffuses the concentrated heat spots generated by the bulb, and to a lesser degree the ballast, (the ballast barely gets warm...the heat sink works wonders). I have many options I'd like to experiment with and come up with several sized, longer time models.

Recently:
I've just purchased a 400 watt metal halide lamp and ballast kit. I'll be hooking it up and installing it into the 24" reflector, replacing the successful 100 watt HID lamp. I'll do this the next couple days! I'm excited to see the results! The issue is the arc area of the 400 watt HID is twice the size as the 100 watt HID arc. The 400 watt arc size is similar to the size of the carbon arc on the big 60 inch searchlights. I don't expect as focused a beam, but it should still be a respectable two mile beam. I'll let everyone know with in the week.


----------



## Edog006 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey man a great intro HID is the Vector HID, They have a few similar models but it'll cost anywhere from $120-170. It is a 35 watt about 6000k color, and it boasts 3,500 Lumens, I would agree, amazing output. Additionally it lasts for a long time about 70 minutes, when you see the output youll be amazed at how long that bad boy will run. The only real negative is its housing it is plastic and not waterproof but anything fancier will cost you way more. If you want raw power then this will work for you. Overall a solid choice I highly recommend.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 6, 2009)

In your calculations of price make sure you note the type of battery your buying. 
NiMH or Lead Acid does the job just fine for a while, but if you want the light to still perform as new several years later and if you want to be able to toss it in a drawer or bin and pull it out a year later and it work perfectly with a full charge ... make sure you get LiIon battery.

All other rechargable batteries have to be babysitted to some degree or another.

Lead Acid "does not" like to get dicharged either from use or laying sitting, even if its from allowing the poor shelf life to allow it to dicharge over several days... they must "always" be charged right back up again after use.
The only reason car batteries "lead acid" last as long as they do is they never get discharged and left that way. Even leaving once overnight, takes a chunk of life away from the battery as phosphates stick to the lead plates and don't like to come back off. True for RV and Deep cycle too.

NiHH is ok to leave in a discharged state, but has terrible shelf life... draining itself automatically anywhere from 2 - 5% a day!
In one to three months, the battery could be dead if its not top notch quality.

As the battery gets discharged, Lead Acids voltage will taper down accordingly.. and NiHH holds its own much better... but LiIon is the champ of them all keeping a rock solid voltage that can deliver more amperage than either of its two competitors.

*If your going to bargain buy..... thats fine, just be sure you know what your money is buying.*
If its all light and no battery, don't be upset when your light is being problematic 3 - 5 years later.

Since lithium came out... I "never" buy anything but unless its just flat out not available. Whether a home shaver, or work tools, or toys.

It won't be long, all you will see are lithium or better... they are just that much superior.

NIMh are almost as good only if shelf life is never an issue because you use them daily and you don't need lots of power in a small lightweight package.


----------



## LightSward (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the valuable tip. I am looking into LiIon batteries. The costs, I know will be more. As you say, the light will work much better with Lithium. I'm initially working with a tight budget. If there is enough interest, I can start working out the particulars and include Lithium.


----------



## LightSward (Apr 7, 2009)

Edog006 said:


> Hey man a great intro HID is the Vector HID, They have a few similar models but it'll cost anywhere from $120-170. It is a 35 watt about 6000k color, and it boasts 3,500 Lumens, I would agree, amazing output. Additionally it lasts for a long time about 70 minutes, when you see the output youll be amazed at how long that bad boy will run. The only real negative is its housing it is plastic and not waterproof but anything fancier will cost you way more. If you want raw power then this will work for you. Overall a solid choice I highly recommend.



I wish I knew about that Vector HID last month. I recently modified my old 100 watt incandescent Cyclops (55 minute run time) with a 35 watt HID from an old fog light, and Wow, I get nearly 150 minutes or 2 and a half hours of run time, and one heck of a beam that travels far enough to hit most of Portland, Oregon's clouds.



 
Beam from *35 watt HID modified Cyclops* paints the night sky


----------

